

The 40-hour Experiment - zohaibr
http://mojolabs.me/2012/05/12/the-40-hour-experiment-part-2-results/

======
maybird

      The idea of working 80 hours a week means you’re doing
      something really inefficiently, or you’re just warming
      your ass at the office on Facebook, Twitter or Youtube.
    

I've seen this so many times!

A friend of mine told me his employer's solution was this: Block all three,
along with Reddit, imgur, and the likes. Then only allow one public computer
with unrestricted access. This one computer is on a standing desk, in a busy
hallway.

I didn't think it would work with the prevalence of smartphones, but
apparently it has. Having unrestricted access from all desktops just made it
too easy.

It's a shame humans don't have more self control.

------
aptwebapps
I hope the people who ordered weren't too excited about his product.

